# Halloween costume ideas?



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

oh what great costumes! Copper looks good in orange.

I am not creative so I do not have any suggestions....I will leave that to the experts!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How about a my little pony toy? They come in brite colors...really I know nothing about horses.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just "dressed" him in halloween stuff last year and entered as a halloween decoration. We have to drive about 1.5 hours from the house for the hunter pace and I don't want to spend more than an hour "dressing" him....

He has to be able to run an 8 - 12 mile race in his costume. We are allowed to leave pieces behind during the race. The horses behind me might not be happy though.

He could be a party animal. I have beaded christmas tree garland that could be his mardi gras beads and get him a multi-colored wig.

Alpo boy? Not everyone would get the humor in that one and rattling cans would probably cause many Lippizan moves for me and others.:doh::uhoh:

Not a ghost - the sheet would jsut be TOO scary.

Anybody out there have some ideas?


----------

